# Hair falling out



## star8527 (Aug 17, 2010)

I have diagnosed with hashis for a little over 5 years now.. I think i have had it since the birth of my son 19 years ago.My levels have been really good the last 8 months...I feel great except for my hair falling out.. This is my 3rd endo...The first two were together and moved and I am stuck with this guy..This guy who told he my hair falling out has nothing to do with my hashis...I have read everywhere that this is a sign of it..I am on synthroid 150 mcg..I have lost 50 pounds in the last 8 months..I would gladly take any other symptoms of this over my hair falling out..It seems to be everywhere..everytime I take a shower and there is hair is the drain a little piece of me dies inside.i am not taking any other meds besides synthroid. is there anyone here that understands what I am going through..Its like some cruel joke on me..anything but my hair...


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Do you have your latest lab results and ranges? That would be helpful.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

star8527 said:


> I have diagnosed with hashis for a little over 5 years now.. I think i have had it since the birth of my son 19 years ago.My levels have been really good the last 8 months...I feel great except for my hair falling out.. This is my 3rd endo...The first two were together and moved and I am stuck with this guy..This guy who told he my hair falling out has nothing to do with my hashis...I have read everywhere that this is a sign of it..I am on synthroid 150 mcg..I have lost 50 pounds in the last 8 months..I would gladly take any other symptoms of this over my hair falling out..It seems to be everywhere..everytime I take a shower and there is hair is the drain a little piece of me dies inside.i am not taking any other meds besides synthroid. is there anyone here that understands what I am going through..Its like some cruel joke on me..anything but my hair...


How is your ferritin? If low, that causes hair loss!

Ferritin http://www.thewayup.com/newsletters/081504.htm
(should be 50 to 100; the closer to 100, the better)

Also, can you share your most recent results for TSH, FREE T3 and FREE T4 with the ranges? We need the ranges.


----------



## allowingtoo (Mar 31, 2012)

I was just going to ask if you have had a CBC (Complete Blood Count)?

I feel for you - that's my main complaint too. Some days I feel like a chemotherapy patient and I have VERY short hair! After I wash it, I very carefully comb it with the widest tooth comb I can find and....eeek! I know stress adds to this but when you are stressed about being bald on top of everything else it's a never ending cycle. And I know the look the Dr's give you. A couple of weeks ago I pulled out a picture from right before I was diagnosed with my Thyroid and I almost wept. My hair was beautiful compared to now.

And my Dr is a woman. You would think she would understand how I feel. I told her no one in my family is going bald but me.

Anyway - I am hoping that my new Dr will be able to help me. I won't offer any advice other than the CBC, just consolation.

I found my new Dr through this page: (I just put in the State and searched through all the listings to find one close to me)
http://www.adrenalfatigue.org/find-a-healthcare-provider


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

How long have you been taking Synthroid? And did you switch dosages or brands recently?


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Star,

Any movement in thyroid labs will produce hair loss.

Have you changed doses or manufacturers?

What caused your recent weight loss? Losing 50 lbs might be reason for lab's or even a reduction in meds.


----------

